# Rag Company Deal - All Purpose 300 Towel - Bulk Deal -



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

So after the great response we got for the 245 towels - we thought we would offer the 300 as our next great Deal-

The Edgeless 300 all-purpose terry microfiber detailing and cleaning towel is excellent quality, value-priced, durable and has a super soft premium 70/30 blend. With an endless amount of different uses, these miracle cleaning microfiber terry towels are the #1 choice for cleaning, scrubbing, dusting, mopping, drying, detailing, and wiping just about anything, anywhere, anytime you need dust, dirt and germs eliminated.

*Recommended Uses:*


Removal of Polish / Glaze / Sealant
Removal of Ceramic Coatings (Perfect Weight / Softness / Short Pile = Excellent Performance)
Interior Cleaning - All Surfaces Including Leather, Vinyl, Plastic, Carpet, Metal, Wood and More
Product Information:


*Size:* 16" x 16" (40cm x 40cm)
*Colour:* Light Blue /Yellow
*Blend:* 70% Polyester / 30% Polyamide
*Weight:* 300 Grams per Square Meter (gsm)
*Borders:* Edgeless - Ultrasonic Cut
*Weave: *Terry
So we can offer these towels at £1.25( min order 10 towels) £12.50( 10 towels)

Minimum 10 towel pack - delivery will be our minimum cost which is £4.95 but if you want to purchase other products and can get your order to £50 you will get free delivery.

Limited Quantities - ( Colours may vary ) subject to stock availability. If you are interested then please feel free to add your name and DM us

Please DM us with you Name, Address , Email and Mobile


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the Dm's anyone else please let us know


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Is this offer still available guys? Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Missed this... these are great towels so DM'd you also.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

sharrkey said:


> Is this offer still available guys? Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





atbalfour said:


> Missed this... these are great towels so DM'd you also.


both DM'd


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Clean and Shiny said:


> both DM'd


Thanks guys , these are fantastic towels for ceramic removal 
Brilliant communication from Bill during order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

The 300 is the perfect towel for wax removal IMO. I already have at least 20 of them so no need but I will fill my boots if the 365's come up on offer. Great all rounder.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

RS3 said:


> The 300 is the perfect towel for wax removal IMO. I already have at least 20 of them so no need but I will fill my boots if the 365's come up on offer. Great all rounder.


Coming Shortly - Dm me


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks guys  towels arrived today and glad I went for 10 of each 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

